# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Ошибка подключения SSL (Код ошибки: ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR)

## Дмитрий Ко

Здравствуйте!

При попытке соединения с некоторыми сайтами (google.ru, mail.ru, hh.ru) во всех установленных у меня браузерах (IE 11, Chrome, FireFox) возникает ошибка  подключения SSL (Код ошибки: ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR). Для других сайтов - всё нормально.
Началась проявляться достаточно внезапно (какие точно действия привели к этой ситуации, сказать не могу, незадолго всё работало).
На компьютере установлена официальная 64-разрядная Windows 7. Устанавливаю обновления постоянно.
Дата и время на компьютере установлены правильно.
В настройках установлено: "SSL 3.0", "TLS 1.0", "ИспользоватьTLS 1.1", "ИспользоватьTLS 1.2" (Включал так же настройку SSL 2.0 - не помогает).
Проверял антивирусами McAfee, AVZ, Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10, Dr.Web.CureIt. Не помогло.
Был установлен McAfee, - сейчас его полностью снёс. Отключил брандмауэр Windows. Ошибка повторяется.
На другом компьютере, подключённым к этой же сети, с 32-разрядным Windоws 8 всё нормально.
Есть большие подозрения на какие-то вредоносные программы. Так как при запуске браузеров стартуется страница whitesmilesexy.ru, хотя стартовая страница ни в одном из них не указана. Так же при некоторых переходах по ссылкам возникают странные переадресовки.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что можно предпринять.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *Дмитрий Ко*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

Удаление вирусов - абсолютно бесплатная услуга на VirusInfo.Info. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## Дмитрий Ко

Пока так ничего и не получилось.
Может кто подскажет, как трактовать hijackthis.log?
И ещё, в сертификатах/личные у меня нет ни одной строчки. Может ли это как-то сказываться на открытие страниц  (google.ru, mail.ru, hh.ru)?

----------


## Vvvyg

Деинсталлируйте программы *Isis*, *Universal Updater*, *Deal Keeper*.

Выполните скрипт в AVZ:

```
begin
 TerminateProcessByName('c:\program files (x86)\universal updater\updaterservice.exe');
 TerminateProcessByName('c:\program files (x86)\deal keeper\updatedealkeeper.exe');
 TerminateProcessByName('C:\Program Files (x86)\Deal Keeper\bin\DealKeeper.PurBrowse64.exe');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Lenovo\AppData\Local\SwvUpdater\Updater.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\windows\system32\drivers\{55dce8ba-9dec-4013-937e-adbf9317d990}Gw64.sys','');
 QuarantineFile('c:\program files (x86)\universal updater\updaterservice.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('c:\program files (x86)\deal keeper\updatedealkeeper.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\Deal Keeper\bin\DealKeeper.PurBrowse64.exe','');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\Deal Keeper\bin\DealKeeper.PurBrowse64.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('c:\program files (x86)\deal keeper\updatedealkeeper.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('c:\program files (x86)\universal updater\updaterservice.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\windows\system32\drivers\{55dce8ba-9dec-4013-937e-adbf9317d990}Gw64.sys','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Lenovo\AppData\Local\SwvUpdater\Updater.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\windows\Tasks\AmiUpdXp.job','64');
 DeleteFile('C:\windows\Tasks\ClickAndMark Update.job','64');
 DeleteFile('C:\windows\Tasks\ClickAndMark_wd.job','64');
 DeleteFile('C:\windows\Tasks\Dealply.job','64');
 DeleteFile('C:\windows\Tasks\RegClean Pro_DEFAULT.job','64');
 DeleteFile('C:\windows\Tasks\RegClean Pro_UPDATES.job','64');
 DeleteFile('C:\windows\system32\Tasks\4808','64');
 DeleteFile('C:\windows\system32\Tasks\AmiUpdXp','64');
 DeleteFile('C:\windows\system32\Tasks\Express Files Updater','64');
 DeleteFile('C:\windows\system32\Tasks\Express FilesUpdate','64');
 DeleteFile('C:\windows\system32\Tasks\RegClean Pro','64');
 DeleteFile('C:\windows\system32\Tasks\RegClean Pro_DEFAULT','64');
 DeleteFile('C:\windows\system32\Tasks\RegClean Pro_UPDATES','64');
 DelBHO('{3593C8B9-8E18-4B4B-B7D3-CB8BEB1AA42C}');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_CURRENT_USER','Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run-','UpdateChecker');
 RegKeyStrParamWrite('HKEY_CURRENT_USER', 'Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings', 'ProxyServer', '');
 RegKeyParamWrite('HKEY_CURRENT_USER', 'Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings', 'ProxyEnable', 'REG_DWORD', '0');
 DeleteFileMask('C:\Users\Lenovo\AppData\Local\SwvUpdater\','*',true);
 DeleteFileMask('c:\program files (x86)\universal updater','*',true);
 DeleteFileMask('c:\program files (x86)\deal keeper','*',true);
 DeleteDirectory('C:\Users\Lenovo\AppData\Local\SwvUpdater\');
 DeleteDirectory('c:\program files (x86)\universal updater');
 DeleteDirectory('c:\program files (x86)\deal keeper');
ExecuteSysClean;
 ExecuteRepair(4);
 ExecuteWizard('SCU',2,2,true);
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

Компьютер перезагрузится.
Выполните в AVZ скрипт:


```
begin
CreateQurantineArchive(GetAVZDirectory+'quarantine.zip');
end.
```

В папке с AVZ появится архив карантина quarantine.zip, отправьте этот файл по ссылке "Прислать запрошенный карантин" над над первым сообщением в теме.

Выполните 2-й стандартный скрипт в AVZ и прикрепите к своему следующему сообщению файл virusinfo_syscheck.zip.

Сделайте лог AdwCleaner (by Xplode).

----------

Дмитрий Ко

----------


## Дмитрий Ко

Огромнейшее спасибо!!!

Как только удалил Isis, Universal Updater, Deal Keeper, доступ к сайтом открылся!
Правда остались другие проблемы -открытие "левых" страниц при входе в браузеры, переадресовки и т.д.
Был бы очень признателен, если поможете и в этом.
Нужно ли теперь выполнять присланные Вами скрипты в AVZ?
AdwCleaner подвисает на анализе браузеров.

----------


## Vvvyg

Выполните.
AdwCleaner под- или зависает? Закройте все браузеры и дождитесь.

----------

Дмитрий Ко

----------


## Дмитрий Ко

Высылаю AdwCleaner[R3].txt
Уже сам вижу, что многое нужно по сносить.
Но, пожалуйста, дайте мне Ваши рекомендации...

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Vvvyg

:Shocked:  Богато... Правда, из-за срабатывания на сочетание Mail.Ru, боюсь, настройки FireFox вам AdwCleaner покорёжит очень серьёзно, если не снять примерно четыре сотни галочек.

Если уже закрыли программу - запустите повторно *AdwCleaner (by Xplode)* (в *Windows Vista/7/8* необходимо запускать через правую кнопку мыши *от имени администратора)*), нажмите кнопку *Сканировать*, по окончании сканирования уберите следующие галочки, *если используете программы и сервисы Mail.Ru*:

на вкладке *Папки*


```
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mail.Ru
C:\Users\Lenovo\AppData\Local\Mail.Ru
C:\Users\Lenovo\AppData\LocalLow\Mail.Ru
```

на вкладке *Firefox* оставьте только галочки вначале, где упоминается *BabylonToolbar*, *claro* и *delta*. Всё ниже - разотметьте, мышкой будет мучительно долго, поставьте курсор на строчку и работайте клавишами "Пробел" и "Стрелка вниз".

Затем нажмите *Очистить* и по окончании удаления перезагрузите систему по требованию программы.

Очистите кэш и cookies-файлы браузеров.

----------

Дмитрий Ко

----------


## Дмитрий Ко

Спасибо!
Произвёл очистку как Вы сказали. Правда на вкладках FireFox и CHrome галочек нет - там все общения чистым текстом. Поэтому удалил всё. Произвёл очистку кэша и cookies.
Вроде работать стало быстрее и реклама вроде не подгружается.
Но всё равно стартует со страницы whitesmilesexy.ru, с последующими переадресациями на traff-lab.ru и gold-vulkan.com или vezuha.me. Никаких домашних страниц не установлено.
Можете что-то подсказать по этому поводу?

----------


## Vvvyg

Скачайте программу Universal Virus Sniffer и сделайте полный образ автозапуска uVS, выполняйте с пункта *2.* инструкции. *Внимание*, полный образ автозапуска будет автоматически упакован в архив 7-Zip с расширением *.7Z*, дополнительно упаковывать или перепаковывать в другой формат не нужно.

----------

Дмитрий Ко

----------


## Дмитрий Ко

Выполнил.
Получился файл размером 628 Кб.
Но прикрепить не могу - пишет: "167,9 Кб превышен предел на форуме".
Я так понимаю, это относится не конкретно ко мне, а вообще для общего доступного места на форуме.

----------


## Vvvyg

Удалите старые вложения.

----------

Дмитрий Ко

----------


## Дмитрий Ко

Прикрепил.

----------


## Vvvyg

Выполните скрипт в uVS:

```
;uVS v3.83 BETA 10 [http://dsrt.dyndns.org]
;Target OS: NTv6.1

delref HTTP=127.0.0.1:13828
delref HTTP://WWW1.DELTA-SEARCH.COM/?BABSRC=HP_SS&MNTRID=82E18E9FFA6F41B4&AFFID=122310&TT=150713_91114&TSP=4944
delref HTTP://ISEARCH.BABYLON.COM/?BABSRC=HP_SS_BTIS2&MNTRID=82E18E9FFA6F41B4&AFFID=122310&TT=150713_91114&TSP=4944
delref %SystemDrive%\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\CLICK-N-MARK-SOFT\CLICKANDMARK_WD.EXE
delref %SystemDrive%\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\CLICK-N-MARK-SOFT\CLAND.EXE
delref %SystemDrive%\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\EXPRESSFILES\EFUPDATER.EXE
delref %SystemDrive%\USERS\LENOVO\APPDATA\LOCAL\TEMP\LAUNCHIE.VBS

regt 29

; C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\{55DCE8BA-9DEC-4013-937E-ADBF9317D990}GW64.SYS
addsgn BA6F9BB219E18E3E801D46249B37ED4CAE5AB57D40B29CBCAD2AEB9CAF29BD801BE5C3573E559D492B80849F5AE049FA1D1EE8727D2BB02C2D77A42FC7062273 28 BrowseSmart [Sophos]

;------------------------autoscript---------------------------

sreg

chklst
delvir

deltmp
delnfr

areg

;-------------------------------------------------------------
```

Компьютер перезагрузится.

Проверьте проблему.

----------

Дмитрий Ко

----------


## Дмитрий Ко

Огромное спасибо!
Проблема устранена полностью!!!

Не могли бы Вы посоветовать антивирус в качестве сетевого экрана / повседневного ( что-то McAfee я перестал доверять :Smiley:  )?

И ещё.
Увидел, что у вас есть обучение по "этому" делу.  :Smiley:  Хотеться вступить и научиться. Можете что-то подсказать по этому поводу?
Я понимаю, что у Вас представление обо мне из-за состояния моего компьютера очень плохие. Я действительно его запустил. 
Но я, вроде, неплохой программист в области баз данных (Oracle), хорошо знаю Delphi (когда-то С++ и VB).

----------


## Vvvyg

> Не могли бы Вы посоветовать антивирус в качестве сетевого экрана / повседневного ( что-то McAfee я перестал доверять )?


Комплексная защита - Kaspersky Internet Security из платных решений, Comodo Internet Security - из бесплатных. Но последний требует тщательной постоянной настройки, но при соответствующем подходе способен надёжно защитить практически от всех зловредов. Но принятие решения о каждом подозрительном файле - за пользователем.




> Увидел, что у вас есть обучение по "этому" делу.  Хотеться вступить и научиться. Можете что-то подсказать по этому поводу?


Пишите заявку на обучение, почитайте посты в соответствующем разделе.

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *1*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

